# linatex bands



## kep135

Hi,
Does anyone have any experience with linatex bandsets? I'm probably going to get some from simple shot on my next pay day, the ones on there are single layer but cut for proper big ammo. I wondered what the draws like, as well as general performance? As double tbg is abit much for my pull atm, I need to get back to the gym


----------



## M.J

They're ok for big ammo. I like them for rocks. I've only tried them in 1/2" straight cut, I'm not sure what cut S-s sells.

If you're shooting 9.5mm steel, I'd stick with TBG or something similar but for bigger stuff Lintanex is ok.


----------



## Guest

I have some linatex band sets and the single layer has more pull than 1 layer of TBG but not as much pull as 2 layers of TBG, i havn't shot it yet because i put it on a slingshot that i am going to sell so i don't want to damadge the bands.


----------



## Flatband

I sell Linatex sets. Like MJ says,for big ,heavy stuff it is great and quite durable. Flatband


----------



## kep135

Thanks for the replies. It sounds just the job for what I'm after. I use tbg singles or natural latex for 9.5mm steel. Just want something to shoot my half inch steel and .44 lead and above that it isn't as heavy a pull as double tbg, so these sound perfect


----------



## Sheffield Catapults

Have you tried the new formula Theraband Gold kip? It's a bit thinner so it draws more easily.


----------



## bigron

i still love my 107s they just seem to work for me :twocents:


----------



## steelballz

The linatex that Simple shots sells is great for big steel and lead. Theraband is probably faster but linatex is long lasting and just looks cool.


----------



## kep135

I think I'll definitely have to try some linatex 
I didn't know there was a new formula for tbg, though I did just get a metre in the post the other day, I'll have to compare it to the older stuff I have. I've also got some silver theraband I'm going to try to try doubled up. I love all the stuff there is to experiment with in slingshots


----------



## DaveSteve

How do they work for you?

I heard they are not so easy to cut.

Can you still use a rotary cutter?


----------



## harpersgrace

I get linatex from Gary, great stuff and I just shoot marbles, lasts forever(OK not really but close) feels very similar to gum rubber but has a bit silkier pull if that makes any sense...I'd use it all the time if my budget allowed...I don't know who SS gets it from but Gary "flatband" Miller is the tops in my book plus he only lives a state away so I can have them in just a day or two


----------



## DaveSteve

harpersgrace said:


> I get linatex from Gary, great stuff and I just shoot marbles, lasts forever(OK not really but close) feels very similar to gum rubber but has a bit silkier pull if that makes any sense...I'd use it all the time if my budget allowed...I don't know who SS gets it from but Gary "flatband" Miller is the tops in my book plus he only lives a state away so I can have them in just a day or two


How wide are they cut? Are they tapered? How would you cut them for .50 lead? Do you shoot them double?

Many questions, I know.

I just don't find any detailed information about them.


----------



## harpersgrace

3/8 in straight cut is what Gary does for me. Single bands, rather thick to be doubled. As I said I shoot marbles most often so what cut would be best for .50 is beyond me I'm afraid.


----------



## DaveSteve

I checked for further info about linatex for slingshots.

I read some older (2007 - 2009) topics in other forums.

http://talk.slingshots.com/forums/showthread.php?t=308

http://slingshots.myfreeforum.org/ftopic386-0-asc-0.php

Statements were made that linatex has uneven thickness, air bubbles and it is difficult to cut.

Since this was quite a while ago I wonder if the quality has changed?

Anybody tried it lately and did not encounter such problems?

It's pretty expensive and I like to know if it's worth it.


----------



## harpersgrace

I have it on 4 frames right now none of the above problems but I buy ready made sets, I've spoken to Gary often and he's never mentioned any issues but he would be the one to ask.


----------



## kep135

I havn't managed to scrape together the funds to get some yet, but when I do I'll report back.
I'll be buying them pre cut from simple-shot.com as I'm also concerned about rotary cutter suitability, but as I fit my bands quite short I should have some off cuts that I'll try my rotary cutter on.


----------



## kep135

Oops, if my response doesn't make sense it's because I thought I'd read to the end of the thread, but then there was another page.
Sorry, I'm new to using forums


----------



## DaveSteve

kep135 said:


> I havn't managed to scrape together the funds to get some yet, but when I do I'll report back.
> I'll be buying them pre cut from simple-shot.com as I'm also concerned about rotary cutter suitability, but as I fit my bands quite short I should have some off cuts that I'll try my rotary cutter on.


Please let me know, what you think about them and if the rotary cutter works.


----------



## DaveSteve

harpersgrace said:


> I have it on 4 frames right now none of the above problems but I buy ready made sets, I've spoken to Gary often and he's never mentioned any issues but he would be the one to ask.


Thanks harpersgrace, I was hoping that Flatband, Tex-shooter or Simple Shot will read this topic and can give some input of the current linatex quality.


----------



## Thistle

DaveSteve said:


> harpersgrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have it on 4 frames right now none of the above problems but I buy ready made sets, I've spoken to Gary often and he's never mentioned any issues but he would be the one to ask.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks harpersgrace, I was hoping that Flatband, Tex-shooter or Simple Shot will read this topic and can give some input of the current linatex quality.
Click to expand...

They're probably very happy with their product. Yes, this stuff seems a bit thick. I have some from Simple Shot. I don't remember where I saw the info, but I'm pretty sure they're not using a rotary cutter on it. Those are good for DIYers, but not if you're supplying for the masses who expect precision.

I haven't measured anything, but if there are variances in thickness, these guys would be on it. That would be the end that gets tied to the pouch. The nice thing about Simple Shot (maybe the others are doing it too), is that their web page helps you pair bands with correct ammo size. Certainly makes my life easier when ordering.

As usual, Harpersgrace has given very good advice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flatband

Hey guys, Harp is right on about Linatex. It does last long and has excellent elongation.

I know myself and Nathan are very careful when it comes to measuring this product. There can be big tolerance differences from one end of the sheet to another.That is a big reason people were first turned off by the stuff.

You have to be careful cutting and assembling. Thistle is right on about the thinner side being attached to the pouch. You end up with a double taper if you also taper your bands with the narrow width at the pouch.

As far as Rotary Cutters,they can be used but preferably a big diameter cutter would work better if using them. I personally use a Guillotine type cutter. I think it's the best way to cut bands(especially thicker rubber) unless of course you have die cut bands or best of all laser or water jet slicing.

Linatex is a very good all purpose rubber.

I like to say a good middle ground between faster Latex and good old durable natural gum rubber! Flatband


----------



## crapshot

i got some thicker stuff from gary sure does chuck fishin sinkers and 12mm steel


----------



## DaveSteve

I found an older thread about linatex. Very interesting comments about this stuff.

Reading all this, I think I'll stay with Latex bands or TBG.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/4723-linatex/


----------



## D.Nelson

When I think Linatex, I think of big ol' rocks devastating small game.


----------



## M.J

My rule of thumb with Linatex is to cut them as wide as the diameter of your ammo. 1/2" wide is great for half inch steel, 3/8" wide is perfect for 3/8" steel.


----------



## Bajaja

M.J said:


> My rule of thumb with Linatex is to cut them as wide as the diameter of your ammo. 1/2" wide is great for half inch steel, 3/8" wide is perfect for 3/8" steel.


You speak the truth M.J. I use it as well for small ammo (6mm and 9mm steel) and cut them about 1mm wider for better speed, but same size as ammo diameter works realy great.

But have to say that, Linatex is not unbeatable. Yes, it last longer than TB's, pure latex or others thin latex flatbands. It is because Linatex is pretty thick. But after few month, bandset has frayed edges, cracks. You can still shoot with this bandset, but power and speed is gone.


----------

